# Christmas Sale @ Riverboat Works



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We sold the last RMR 10.5' Storm today. Just one 16' left and one 13' left @ 25% off. Sale ends Dec 31!
Also all glue on sale @ 25% off


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

What's the price on the 13' RMR?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

JPG87, $1905.51 out the door, in the box (tax included)


----------

